# Autocruise Startrail Back to Baldwins AGAIN !!!



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

WeLL after Mo's 2nd hab service, more issues are found so yet another trip to Halifax to have them looked at, and then obviously another trip to Swift :evil: 

We will get to Europe...ONE DAY !!!

Dave & Jan


----------



## szd48 (May 2, 2012)

You're in Europe now


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Not looking round me I aint :lol: 

DJ


----------

